# monthly sign on - wont be here



## lalabobo (20 Jun 2008)

Hi there,
I recently applied for jobseekers benefit and was told to sign on next month but I will be out of the country on this date, this was booked before I signed on. who should i tell or what should i do??
thanks


----------



## z105 (20 Jun 2008)

Yes, it means you are unavailable for work but as far as I know you are entitled to take a "holiday". Check with you local social welfare office, it's common enough for this to happen.


----------



## eileen alana (20 Jun 2008)

You are entitled to two weeks holidays per year without it affecting your unemployment benefit payments.  Let Social Welfare know before you leave and when you are due back.


----------



## ClubMan (20 Jun 2008)

*Freedom of Information: Jobseekers Benefit*


> *(a) Absence from the State*
> A person shall be disqualified from           receiving JB (including           increases in respect of a Qualified Adult/dependents)           while s/he is absent from the State.
> There are two exceptions to this           disqualification:
> A person may receive JB for 2 weeks           holidays (i.e. 12 days excluding Sundays) in any           calendar year. These holidays may be taken abroad.
> ...


----------

